
A Mini-Guide – Build a REST API as a Go Microservice Together with MySQL - johanlejdung
https://medium.com/storyteltech/a-mini-guide-build-a-rest-api-as-a-go-microservice-together-with-mysql-fc203a6411c0
======
johanlejdung
I wrote a mini guide to Go microservices a while back, maybe someone here
would find it useful :) Just recently found this community so I'm hoping it
fits here!

